# Larry Browns comments tonight after Magic game



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

asked what he thought about Marbury's 7 point 3 assist game in 40 minutes: he said well I would think he would have at least 15 assists if he was not shooting much..

Ok Larry. you want Steph to get 15 assists with your starting lineup of:
1. Quentin Richardson: who is shooting about 20 percent the last few weeks.
2. Antonio Davis who is 39 and a miserable offensive player in the post and his jump shot is barely average..
Jerome James: who pretty much just sucks..
and David Lee, who is a role-playing, hustle, and defense and rebounding energy guy, not a scorer per se..

um, wow. If you want Steph to get 15 assists, why dont you start Crawford, Frye and Maurice Taylor(who can score and is way better than Davis at this point)..


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Wow.. Knicks Are In A F'd Up Situation.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Fordy74 said:


> asked what he thought about Marbury's 7 point 3 assist game in 40 minutes: he said well I would think he would have at least 15 assists if he was not shooting much..
> 
> Ok Larry. you want Steph to get 15 assists with your starting lineup of:
> 1. Quentin Richardson: who is shooting about 20 percent the last few weeks.
> ...


*Fordy this little insert is classic Marbs:*


> That said, when Marbury was asked about his low assist total, he sounded like he was pointing the finger at his teammates. "How do you get assists?" Marbury responded to the questioner. Told it requires making a shot, he replied. "Okay. Well, now we cleared that up. That's what it is. If you don't make the basket, you ain't getting no dime."


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/story/378638p-321586c.html

LMAO


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

marbury played 40 minutes. he played with jamal, frye, and taylor. he jus wasnt playing at all.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Amen, Brother....*

Fordy's messed up on this one. It doesn't matter who starts...its the minutes. Guys played little differently time wise. As Tru said, Marbury didn't play....anybody could have done what he did...A-N-Y-B-O-D-Y. That was as UNproductive a game from the PG slot as I have seen in a LONG time (And long for me is an eternity for most of you).


----------



## chrisr87 (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Amen, Brother....*



alphadog said:


> Fordy's messed up on this one. It doesn't matter who starts...its the minutes. Guys played little differently time wise. As Tru said, Marbury didn't play....anybody could have done what he did...A-N-Y-B-O-D-Y. That was as UNproductive a game from the PG slot as I have seen in a LONG time (And long for me is an eternity for most of you).


Wow certainly proud of old age aren't we? You always either directly or indirectly show how much older you are. [STRIKE]Just so you know, you're gonna die first.[/STRIKE] Sorry to sound morbid.
Anyway, it does matter who starts. If it didn't why would most teams start their best players? You think the Pistons would be 23-3 if they started Arroyo instead of Billups and then balanced the minutes out in the end? I don't think so. The first quarter is as important as the other three quarters. I know you have EXTREME hate for Crawford (and when I say EXTREME I mean EXTREMEEEEEEEE), but right now he's probably the most productive backcourt player on the Knicks. He should really start. Curry, Frye, Lee, Crawford, Marbury should be the starting lineup. They need that hustle player in Lee with the 4 offensive players.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Hate to say it...*

[STRIKE]but you're a sociopath. OK..so I'm older....why does it bother you? I know...you're angry at your father for abandoning you? Can't blame him. I wasn't showing any animosity toward you...although it would be easy since you're borderline literate. Why all the hate? And not that it matters, but how can you be so sure you'll outlive me? With a personality like yours, you'll be lucky if you make to 25. [/STRIKE]

And yeah, the Pistons would probably be just about the same as they are if they juggled the starters...as long as they played the same minutes they play now. Starting is a badge of respect...nothing more. Who on the Knicks is so good they have earned it? About my hate for JC...you know nothing. I was in favor of him coming here but since I have seen him I have come to agree with the Chicago fans. Great physical talent but can't translate it consistently to the court. Even a person with as limited intellect as you can't argue that. Find my post where I say anything else. Same with Marbury. History is on my side, All you have is a spoonful of hope. Btw, I never say anything about anybody that I won't say to your face...can you make the same claim? I'll be glad to send my number to you. 

You also show your ignorance about the game. Its true the start is important but the 3rd and 4th quarters are where champions are measured. If you ever played, you'd know. You stay with JC and Marbury...see you in the lotto. Their IQ(basketball) combined is less than Nash's. Hell, add yours, too.

As I said...any day...anytime...in anything....call me.


----------



## chrisr87 (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Hate to say it...*



alphadog said:


> [STRIKE]but you're a sociopath. OK..so I'm older....why does it bother you? I know...you're angry at your father for abandoning you? Can't blame him. I wasn't showing any animosity toward you...although it would be easy since you're borderline literate. Why all the hate? And not that it matters, but how can you be so sure you'll outlive me? With a personality like yours, you'll be lucky if you make to 25.[/STRIKE]
> 
> And yeah, the Pistons would probably be just about the same as they are if they juggled the starters...as long as they played the same minutes they play now. Starting is a badge of respect...nothing more. Who on the Knicks is so good they have earned it? About my hate for JC...you know nothing. I was in favor of him coming here but since I have seen him I have come to agree with the Chicago fans. Great physical talent but can't translate it consistently to the court. Even a person with as limited intellect as you can't argue that. Find my post where I say anything else. Same with Marbury. History is on my side, All you have is a spoonful of hope. Btw, I never say anything about anybody that I won't say to your face...can you make the same claim? I'll be glad to send my number to you.
> 
> ...


Like I've said before, I'm only pointing out what you say. You constantly make everything personal. This is a basketball forum. We don't give a flying **** about how old you are. So stop saying it. That's the point I was trying to make. All you do is make things personal. Is this your life or something? Just talk basketball. Stick to that. You're slowly losing the little respect I had for you to begin with. In every post, you make everything personal.
And you HONESTLY think the 23-3 Pistons would have that same record with a juggled starting lineup? Some basketball knowledge you have. Email the folks at ESPN and tell them that, they'll laugh at you at the least.


----------



## 85 lakers (Dec 22, 2005)

My questions for Larry:

-Why start David Lee last night? Why match a rookie against an All-Star?
-Eddy Curry keeps getting hurt. Is it because he's out of shape?
-Why pull Frye from the starting lineup for an non-offensive threat like Antonio Davis?
-Did you expect to fall behind by starting a frontline that would have trouble competing with the current frontlines at Memphis and Connecticut? No Larry, I'm not kidding.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Last time*

Implying my age doesn't turn anything into something personal. I have an idea how old most people are that post here. My experience does have an implicit value, just as it does for everyone. The fact that you don't recognize or agree with it, is YOUR problem and right. Because you don't care to read my stuff doesn't mean that others feel the same. They may...or they may not...but you can't speak for them. I couldn't care less if you respect me or not, you have no importance in my life. Consider yourself lucky to have the anonymity of a internent board. If you were in front of me, I'd spank you like a punk, and that, my young friend, is a fact. With you, it IS personal for me. I despise disrepectful people of any age...but especially young folks who haven't done anything in life yet.

Lastly, I have seen enough situations where starters have been replaced for various reasons (usually seniors last home game etc., and I have NEVER seen it make a difference). Almost every college does it. It's one game, for a few minutes....big damn deal.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Lakers85..*

Let me take a stab at it. Curry wasn't ready to start, yet. He had just come back and probably played too many minutes as it was.Its easier to get injured when you are out of shape. Lee is an intense competitor and he makes up his inexperience by playing hard. Ariza is not much better, sad to say. Lee is actually a better offensive player (better ball handler and passer with a legit game inside of 15). Lee has not been starting. AD is a better defender and rebounder at this point than Frye. He also has much more experience and helps hold the team into focus (such as it is). That frontline has been a starting frontline more than once (ex. Lee for Ariza...big deal). Lee CAN play..and should. People forget that he was leading the NBA in boards per minute in the beginning. He needs experience.

The problem with the team is NOT with the offense....it isn't great...but with the defense and intensity.


----------



## 85 lakers (Dec 22, 2005)

Points well taken. But all the Lee hype doesn't escape the fact that he is a ROOKIE. 
And rookies cannot defense NBA All-Stars. 
Grant Hill went off last night because he started hot, and never cooled. I'm not ripping Lee - he's a gritty player with a lot of heart (forgive the cliches), it just seemed silly on the part of Brown to start a rook.

The starting frontline didn't score because they're not capable of scoring. There was no player the Magic needed to double, and the guards stuck to Q Rich and Marbury, thus no shots.

Brown HAS to start Frye. Teams at least respect his offense. The same cannot be said for Davis.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Looks like Knicks is in deep *****. *

Never really like Larry Brown... ever since he messed up our US Team in Athens. I thought he was the one to get blamed for.

Mask cursing is not allowed

-Kitty


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Yes but...*

offense is not the problem. I agree that Frye should play 35 minutes, whether he starts or not. Lee guarding an allstar is irrelevent right now sincwe have no one else that can, either.


----------



## chrisr87 (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Last time*



alphadog said:


> Implying my age doesn't turn anything into something personal. I have an idea how old most people are that post here. My experience does have an implicit value, just as it does for everyone. The fact that you don't recognize or agree with it, is YOUR problem and right. Because you don't care to read my stuff doesn't mean that others feel the same. They may...or they may not...but you can't speak for them. I couldn't care less if you respect me or not, you have no importance in my life. Consider yourself lucky to have the anonymity of a internent board. If you were in front of me, I'd spank you like a punk, and that, my young friend, is a fact. With you, it IS personal for me. I despise disrepectful people of any age...but especially young folks who haven't done anything in life yet.
> 
> Lastly, I have seen enough situations where starters have been replaced for various reasons (usually seniors last home game etc., and I have NEVER seen it make a difference). Almost every college does it. It's one game, for a few minutes....big damn deal.


Not personal? I've read many of your posts. It's what you do best. Again, I was never trying to insult you in any way. But all you do is make personal posts that don't pertain to basketball. So let's end it here.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*STAY ON TOPIC FOLKS! KEEP IT ON A BASKETBALL LEVEL AND NOTHING MORE! :topic: *


----------



## kRoCwesTT (Oct 4, 2005)

i think larry brown is losing some of his touch...

perhaps its because of his age... every game that goes by makes him a game older, and when ur coaching a team full of players that can't defend, i'm sure he feels 2 times older.

he has to explain in detail the reasons for his erratic decision making in regards to the starting lineup. hopefully he can do that... 

lastly if herb was coaching the team still this would prolly be the starting 5:

PG Marbury
SG Crawford
SF Ariza/Richardson
PF Curry
C Frye

with herbs coaching we could of been 6ish-20ish. haha if not that, a couple games off .500

Larry's Starting 5:

uh
uuhh
uuuhhh
uuuuhhhhhhhhhh
uuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhh

oh, i can't name 5 because he changes them every game.

on the good side of things, perhaps we get a nice draft pick this year.... lol. 
*cough* RUDY GAY *cough*


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

kRoCwesTT said:


> on the good side of things, perhaps we get a nice draft pick this year.... lol.
> *cough* RUDY GAY *cough*


Unfortunately for us that pick goes to the Bulls. :banghead:


----------



## kRoCwesTT (Oct 4, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Unfortunately for us that pick goes to the Bulls. :banghead:


ahhh i forgot about the knicks trading their picks...
but then again, i'm not surprised. :curse:


----------

